# Potterverse Vs. Narutoverse.



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2010)

All right seeing as how this subject is being debated enough in the Twilight thread, let's move it over here.

Potterverse comes equipped with everything and the info found in the Magical Beasts handbook can be used as well.

No Nukes for Potter. Post Time skip Naruto.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 15, 2010)

It's been done.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's been done.



Well...if the search function wan't complete shit...


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 15, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's been done.



Who won?

10/char


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 15, 2010)

Narutoverse probably. I don't remember.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Who won?
> 
> 10/char



Potter usually wins because they are in an Earth-based universe, meaning they have jets, tanks, missles, nukes etc. as well as magic.

Take that away and Naruto-verse destroys them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Potter usually wins because they are in an Earth-based universe, meaning they have jets, tanks, missles, nukes etc. as well as magic.
> 
> Take that away and Naruto-verse destroys them.



No modern tech for this match.

and tell me how is the Narutoverse supposed to get past The Dementors for example.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> No modern tech for this match.
> 
> and tell me how is the Narutoverse supposed to get past The Dementors for example.



They likely cant, but then one must ask what dementors would do to tailed beasts since its possible that they dont have souls (they are just massive walking constructs of chakra divede up from Juubi.)


----------



## 321zigzag (Mar 15, 2010)

The only reason why Potterverse could win will be mainly because of Dementors for example. 

Although I don't know how that will factor in vs Kyuubi and the whole Gedo Mazo and King of Hell Enma.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> The only reason why Potterverse could win will be mainly because of Dementors for example.
> 
> Although I don't know how that will factor in vs Kyuubi and the whole Gedo Mazo and King of Hell Enma.



Dementors, Dragons, Nundu, Death, Basilisk, Erumpert...etc, there's a ton of things that can help the Harry Potter side here.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 15, 2010)

I think the bijuus could die by an avada kedavra, I don't see why the can't die by that.


----------



## 321zigzag (Mar 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Dementors, Dragons, Nundu, Death, Basilisk, Erumpert...etc, there's a ton of things that can help the Harry Potter side here.



Refresh on the Dragons and Nundu. Wasn't Death just a legend?

Basilik's eyes are the only thing going for it. Which is dangerous. 

Erumpert only because of the horn factor. 

Again the whole Kyuubi and the enma and gedo mazo and shinigami thing. 

Death and Dementors run pretty high for the HP side me thinks.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 15, 2010)

Death is suggested to be just a legend by Dumbledore in the last book but the three items were real, however


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Dementors, Dragons, Nundu, Death, Basilisk, Erumpert...etc, there's a ton of things that can help the Harry Potter side here.



And they would all be destroyed by Bijuu, Summons, Boss Summons, and top-tier ninja who can solo small cities. Only threat are the Dementors and that is only because it is difficult to see how Naruto-nin could hurt them; on the other hand, they are too slow for the nins to worry about (even the flying ones) and the likes of the Bijuu and maybe Pain are probably immune to them, while the likes of Madara (and everyone else) could outrun them forever with no bother.



veget0010 said:


> I think the bijuus could die by an avada kedavra, I don't see why the can't die by that.



Arguably a no limits fallacy. Avada Kadavara has killed spiders and humans; it has'nt killed trolls, dragons or other magical Potter creatures, let alone immortal hundred foot demon beasts made of pure malevolent chakra. Might as well say there is no reason it can't kill Galactus.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Refresh on the Dragons and Nundu. Wasn't Death just a legend?
> 
> Basilik's eyes are the only thing going for it. Which is dangerous.
> 
> ...



Dragons fly out of range and lob fiery death on down Naruto, are known to be massivly durable. 

Nundus are the most dangerou creature in the world according to the Magical Creatures book capable of destroying entire towns with it's plague breathe. It's taken no less than a 100 wizards to bring one of them down

Death may or may not be a legend, Dumbledore thinks it was, but offers no  reliable account on how the Hollows could exist

There's also the Basilisk's venom as well.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 15, 2010)

I know this is pointless but, Acromantula are pretty dangerous as well.


----------



## 321zigzag (Mar 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Dragons fly out of range and lob fiery death on down Naruto, are known to be massivly durable.
> 
> Nundus are the most dangerou creature in the world according to the Magical Creatures book capable of destroying entire towns with it's plague breathe. It's taken no less than a 100 wizards to bring one of them down
> 
> ...



Masamune's post did well in my opinion.

Anyway. 

Dragons yes you have a point in terms of power output and flight and Nundu for its plague hax.


Giant tarantulas too and there were giants. 

Although I don't know how it factors against such as kyuubi for example. Unless you are willing to play the mass number bombardment ploy which could work but again I don't know at least for Kyuubi for example. 

Anyway I am just trying to figure how both hax relatively stand and compare.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 15, 2010)

the high tiers for hp are few and far between mages of dumbledore voldemort and grendewald power levels are a rarity

dementors can't really die as far as the hpverse knows then again none of them have eaten a poor mans nuke to the face


----------



## 321zigzag (Mar 15, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the high tiers for hp are few and far between mages of dumbledore voldemort and grendewald power levels are a rarity
> 
> dementors can't really die as far as the hpverse knows then again none of them have eaten a poor mans nuke to the face



Agreed and I don't know how it factors in with against full powered Kyuubi which is featless Jubi is also featless too and Gedo Mazo and King of Hell Enma.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Fiend Fire. Eats everything up for lulz.


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 15, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Fiend Fire. Eats everything up for lulz.



Inb4 Fiend Fire vs. Amaterasu


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Inb4 Itachi and Sasugay go blind and gets devoured by Fiend Fire.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 15, 2010)

This guy solos.


----------



## chulance (Mar 15, 2010)

Potterverse wins thanks to DEMENTORS!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Dragons fly out of range and lob fiery death on down Naruto, are known to be massivly durable.



Some ninja can fly (Deidara, seemingly Deva Pain), and there are flying summons. Dragons could probably not harm a Bijuu or a powerful Summon. 

There durability is unlikely to save them against _Kamui,_ FRS, high-level elemental jutsu, or maybe even Genjutsu (put them to sleep), amongst many other jutsu. If the Wizards- all a lot weaker than the upper-half of Naruto-nin- are able to capture and subdue Dragons, then the ninja can without a fuss. 



> Nundus are the most dangerou creature in the world according to the Magical Creatures book capable of destroying entire towns with it's plague breathe. It's taken no less than a 100 wizards to bring one of them down



Again, the ninja are generally a lot stronger than the Wizards. The very top-tier of Naruto could nearly every witch and wizard, or at least take a sizeable number majority to Hell with them. Nundus can wpe out villages? Summons and Bijuu and the best ninja are threats to small countrys.  



> Death may or may not be a legend, Dumbledore thinks it was, but offers no  reliable account on how the Hollows could exist



That's your opinion. Regardless, even if Death _does_ exist in the HP verse, it's rather moot since Death also exists in the _Naruto_-verse, in the form of the Death God, plus other Godlike entities. Death does'nt sound very impressive anyway if he can be outsmarted like that. 



> There's also the Basilisk's venom as well.



Irrelevant. The Basilisk was beat by Harry and a magic sword; it is several times smaller than Oro's summons and would be a minor annoyance to the average Jounin with knoweldge, which will come if it manages to kill too many people (probably weak nobodies). That's if they let it get that far given how fat and powerful they are.



chulance said:


> Potterverse wins thanks to DEMENTORS!



Which most ninja can just outrun, and which can't kill certain characters and monsters like the Bijuu.


----------



## chulance (Mar 15, 2010)

Dementors can absorb souls, they can  surroudn ninja;s, and absorb their will to fight, and such.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2010)

chulance said:


> Dementors can absorb souls, they can  surroudn ninja;s, and absorb their will to fight, and such.



They can't surround them if they can't keep up with them. The ninja are far too fast, an could evnjust jump over them, and their willpower is pretty strong. I can't think of too many Wizard's who have shrugged off losing limbs, but I can think of several ninja who have done just that. Besides that, the number of Dementors is unknown, but it is probaly pretty small and not enough to take on any more than a fraction of the Ninja world. 

The effectiveness of their despair ability varys from victim to victim, and can be resisted. The only problem with the Dementors is that it is unclear how to ge rid of them, but there are jutsu that would arguably be effective anyway, like Gedo Mazou.

Besides that, the Dementors are a very manageable menace once the ninja wipe out every other witch, wizard and magical creature in the HP-verse, which they can do without too much difficulty.


----------



## The Overmind (Mar 15, 2010)

Instant Death Spell anyone?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2010)

The Overmind said:


> Instant Death Spell anyone?



Ninja are far too fast for that to work on them. And it should'nt work on things like Bijuu.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 15, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Agreed and I don't know how it factors in with against full powered Kyuubi which is featless Jubi is also featless too and Gedo Mazo and King of Hell Enma.



if you know their featless bring them up not..for they further no ones cause and eat text space *sagely nod giff*

no but seriously this is no easy stomp...there are also various time hax and luck potions and other crap that can be brought to bare...making things complicated

its the high tier to high tier ratio that makes this a possible naruto win

naruto's got more of them and with some nasty off the bat abilities



masamune1 said:


> Ninja are far too fast for that to work on them]



word of god has the mid to high tiers all being superhumanly fast


masamune1 said:


> And it should'nt work on things like Bijuu.



what the heck why not? their living freaky albiet but living things...and the stuff even works on non living things (re messes them up horribly )

sos why not?


----------



## Diskyr (Mar 15, 2010)

You didn't put any restrictions on the Narutoverse...so let me put it this way...the united Narutoverse gathers up all the bijuu can reform them into the ten tailed demon beast. Unless you got some badass sealing method or some way to divide up the 10 tail's chakra then you're at a fault since the the 10 tailed beast is unkillabe.

Meanwhile, Madara ports into the Potterverse and does his moon's eye plan. Narutoverse takes this. Seriously, Potterverse does not take this


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 15, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> You didn't put any restrictions on the Narutoverse...so let me put it this way...the united Narutoverse gathers up all the bijuu can reform them into the ten tailed demon beast. Unless you got some badass sealing method or some way to divide up the 10 tail's chakra then you're at a fault since the the 10 tailed beast is unkillabe.
> 
> Meanwhile, Madara ports into the Potterverse and does his moon's eye plan. Narutoverse takes this. Seriously, Potterverse does not take this


Juubi has no feats what-so-ever so it can't be used, unless you use some major powerscaling.


----------



## Diskyr (Mar 15, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> Juubi has no feats what-so-ever so it can't be used, unless you use some major powerscaling.



Narutoverse doesn't have to use Juubi. Madara can just become Juubi's jinchuurki and enact his moon eye's plan in Potterverse, ensuring instant Mind rape


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

Dementors breed until their numbers swell to such size that the ninjas can't runaway from them.


----------



## Diskyr (Mar 16, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Dementors breed until their numbers swell to such size that the ninjas can't runaway from them.



Jinchuuriki spam summons and clones until the Potterverse can't run away from them


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> *Dementors breed *until their numbers swell to such size that the ninjas can't runaway from them.



Ghost nappa is now curious.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

Ghost Nappa should be careful of Dementor AIDS before engaging in Dementor Sex. :ho



> Jinchuuriki spam summons and clones until the Potterverse can't run away from them


Potterverse doesn't runaway, they spam Fiend Fire's that'll devour everything including your clones and summons and Jinchuurikis.


----------



## Diskyr (Mar 16, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Ghost Nappa should be careful of Dementor AIDS before engaging in Dementor Sex. :ho
> 
> 
> Potterverse doesn't runaway, they spam Fiend Fire's that'll devour everything including your clones and summons and Jinchuurikis.




Jinchuurkis turn into Bijuu form and spam menacing balls. Their chakra cloaks make them immune to damage and since these guys are giant CHAKRA monsters, you cant kill them. Only seal them or imprison the bijuu.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Jinchuurkis turn into Bijuu form and spam menacing balls. Their chakra cloaks make them immune to damage and since these guys are giant CHAKRA monsters, *you cant kill them*. Only seal them or imprison the bijuu.



I smell a no limits fallacy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 16, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Narutoverse doesn't have to use Juubi. Madara can just become Juubi's jinchuurki and enact his moon eye's plan in Potterverse, ensuring instant Mind rape



I think you missed the point of his post

featless, and we know nothing..about the moons eye or if it;d work on formidable mind rapers

your over stepping the verse capabilities a bit


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Ghost Nappa should be careful of Dementor AIDS before engaging in Dementor Sex. :ho



He's not going to join in ... he's just going to watch like he did on that bug planet.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

Better prepare a lot of Kleenex then, Dementor Sex is hot and steamy.



> Jinchuurkis turn into Bijuu form and spam menacing balls. Their chakra cloaks make them immune to damage and since these guys are giant CHAKRA monsters, you cant kill them. Only seal them or imprison the bijuu.


Fiendfyre(been spelling it wrong lol) still eats them. Spamming menacing balls(chakra balls or testicles?) can do nothing to them or against Dementors. Fiendfyre will just eat those balls, the Bijuu runs out of chakra and dies.


----------



## Diskyr (Mar 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I think you missed the point of his post
> 
> featless, and we know nothing..about the moons eye or if it;d work on formidable mind rapers
> 
> your over stepping the verse capabilities a bit



The Moon's Eye Plan is when Madara casts the shadow of his tukyomi on the moon with the help of the juubi's power, putting the world into an infinite mind rape.

Now, who in Potterverse can resist or is immune to tsukyomi?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Now, who in Potterverse can resist or is immune to tsukyomi?


Dementors and Fiendfyre(once it's unleashed).


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> The Moon's Eye Plan is when Madara casts the shadow of his tukyomi on the moon with the help of the juubi's power, putting the world into an infinite mind rape.



We have no feats of it yet, just madara's word, the OBD needs feats.



Diskyr said:


> Now, who in Potterverse can resist or is immune to tsukyomi?



As far as wizards are conserned, no one from what I know, but there are several monsters that would likely be unneffected. For starters, looking into the Basilisks eye's probably isn't the smartest thing one can do.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 16, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> The Moon's Eye Plan is when Madara casts the shadow of his tukyomi on the moon with the help of the juubi's power, putting the world into an infinite mind rape.
> 
> Now, who in Potterverse can resist or is immune to tsukyomi?


What don't you understand about featless. It hasn't happened so we can't assume it works that way or if it even works at all.


----------



## death1217 (Mar 16, 2010)

can avada kedrava kill bijuus?
I mean they are made out of pure chakra (hence energy) so would it kill?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 16, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> The Moon's Eye Plan is when Madara casts the shadow of his tukyomi on the moon with the help of the juubi's power, putting the world into an infinite mind rape.



that's what he says...since he hasn't done it yet...and we don't know the details...you can't just say "tis final solution"

in fact you shouldn't even use something so far totally unverifiable at all 



Diskyr said:


> Now, who in Potterverse can resist or is immune to tsukyomi?



that's not how it works..a character with potent enough will power feats or mental abilities..will shit on the tsukyomi

while no one in the potterverse has said will power feats..some do have the mental defenses...and mind rape capability to..resist it



death1217 said:


> can avada kedrava kill bijuus?
> I mean they are made out of pure chakra (hence energy) so would it kill?



if their souls can be ripped out of their bodies sealed inside the body of another..bonding them to such an extent that if one dies..so does the other

then yes..they can be killed..AK seems to work by forcefully ejecting your soul..from your body..and severing its ability..to reconnect to the point where I'm not even sure they can even come back as ghosts


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 16, 2010)

So is Death actually a canon character or not? Because the origin of the Deathly Hallows seems to indicate he is.


----------



## Diskyr (Mar 16, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> What don't you understand about featless. It hasn't happened so we can't assume it works that way or if it even works at all.



Madara quoted that he can. So you've seen what a regular tsukyomi can do to one person. It's like a nuke. We've seen it destroy 2 cities, however, by your logic, a million nukes can't destroy the world just because we've never seen it happen? the power of a juubi is greater than that of all the other bijuu. It'll give madara the power to do so.


----------



## death1217 (Mar 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> if their souls can be ripped out of their bodies sealed inside the body of another..bonding them to such an extent that if one dies..so does the other
> 
> then yes..they can be killed..AK seems to work by forcefully ejecting your soul..from your body..and severing its ability..to reconnect to the point where I'm not even sure they can even come back as ghosts



but doesn't the sealing involve sealing the chakra itself in to the human's body and since they are made out of chakra  the soul is already outside and thus ak would be of zero use


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> if their souls can be ripped out of their bodies sealed inside the body of another..bonding them to such an extent that if one dies..so does the other
> 
> then yes..they can be killed..AK seems to work by forcefully ejecting your soul..from your body..and severing its ability..to reconnect to the point where I'm not even sure they can even come back as ghosts



The thing is, do tailed beasts even have souls? They're really just massive walking constructs of chakra divede up from Juubi.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 16, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> So is Death actually a canon character or not? Because the origin of the Deathly Hallows seems to indicate he is.



yes, and some animals seem to be associated with him..too

but he's not an active force


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 16, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Madara quoted that he can. So you've seen what a regular tsukyomi can do to one person. It's like a nuke. We've seen it destroy 2 cities, however, by your logic, a million nukes can't destroy the world just because we've never seen it happen? the power of a juubi is greater than that of all the other bijuu. It'll give madara the power to do so.


Yes a million nukes can destroy the world, but we know how nukes work. As for Mugen Tsukyomi, we don't know how he will project his Sharingan on to the moon, how long it lasts, or even if Madara will succeed in his plans. Thus Mugen Tsukyomi and the Juubi are featless so they can't be used until they are used in the manga.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 16, 2010)

death1217 said:


> but doesn't the sealing involve sealing the chakra itself in to the human's body and since they are made out of chakra  the soul is already outside and thus ak would be of zero use



it seems to involve taking their chakra and spirit considering the damn things..have a personality thought and all that

and considering hp magic can also be used to fragment souls..this same spell could potentially be used to "break" the bijuus up even more



waka0793 said:


> The thing is, do tailed beasts even have souls? They're really just massive walking constructs of chakra divede up from Juubi.



they are self aware..with their own personalities and all I would say yes



Diskyr said:


> Madara quoted that he can. So you've seen what a regular tsukyomi can do to one person. It's like a nuke. We've seen it destroy 2 cities, however, by your logic, a million nukes can't destroy the world just because we've never seen it happen? the power of a juubi is greater than that of all the other bijuu. It'll give madara the power to do so.



the difference being..in so far as why your analogy is totally wrong 

we have seen proof that one nuke can kill thousands of people...we have seen the magnantude of its destruction

Tsukyomi is an ability only itachi displayed and a thing he could only effect one person with..madara a known liar...claiming he can make use of this to mind fuck potentially hundreds of millions of people despite showing nothing that eve n remotely comes close to that

means..we shouldn't freaking use it until he actually does it


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 16, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> Yes a million nukes can destroy the world



Only if they have yields much higher than any nuke ever built.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they are self aware..with their own personalities and all I would say yes



Technically, thats because of their jinchuuriki. They're mindless beasts without them.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 16, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Only if they have yields much higher than any nuke ever built.


Well, not destroy as much as life-wipe.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 16, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Technically, thats because of their jinchuuriki. They're mindless beasts without them.



then they should have the personality of the wielder not..the antgonistic nature many of them are shown to possess

the fox showed some insight and even whimsical decisions recognized the uchiha clan and remembered madara..and was able to form an opinion on the fourth

that does not seem like something a mindless animal would do

even if the uchiha could control him at most a mindless animal would piece together "mean eye ball man...must crush"

not "ah your spirit energy is so dark it reminds me of one of your ancestors little uchiha"

they seem very much alive


----------



## edmolicious (Mar 16, 2010)

First off, I *love* both verses. 

Secondly, the Narutoverse has just as many (if not more) jutsu's, bloodline limits, bijuu, jinchuuriki, summons, undead, gods (shinigami), weapons, medic-nins, and the pure will to fight that could match or outmatch Potterverse and its spells and creatures, any day.  And I'm not underestimating the wizarding world by any means at all, for they are dangerous.  And they have cloaks! 

Lastly, let go of your buttgrip on this whole Dementor defense, is that your only reason (weapon) that makes Potterverse win over Narutoverse?  Come one people, I need better evidence, and more reasons aside from the Dementors than that.  And really, who cares who wins, I'd just wanna sit back with some snacks and watch the battle ensue.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> then they should have the personality of the wielder not..the antgonistic nature many of them are shown to possess
> 
> the fox showed some insight and even whimsical decisions recognized the uchiha clan and remembered madara..and was able to form an opinion on the fourth
> 
> ...



Well, thats what the databook (and deidara) said. And the three tails was fairely stupid.


----------



## Diskyr (Mar 16, 2010)

Bijuus don't have a soul. They're chakra monsters, meaning they are the embodiments of chakra. It would be like the Force except force-monsters the size of godzilla now? The Akatsuki weren't extracing the soul of a bijuu, they were extracting the bijuu itself, the whole thing.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 16, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Well, thats what the databook (and deidara) said. And the three tails was fairely stupid.



the databooks also said haku was lightspeed and various uchiha techs burned hotter then the sun

which are all complete bullshit..so why should I take the bijuu bit seriously..especially when they act totally different? thats my issue with that any ways


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

> Bijuus don't have a soul. They're chakra monsters, meaning they are the embodiments of chakra. It would be like the Force except force-monsters the size of godzilla now? The Akatsuki weren't extracing the soul of a bijuu, they were extracting the bijuu itself, the whole thing.


Fiendfyre eats the bijuus. 



Endless Mike said:


> So is Death actually a canon character or not? Because the origin of the Deathly Hallows seems to indicate he is.


Eh, wasn't that only in that children's story? The Peverells seemed to be just really skilled wizards who created the Hallows and someone spun a legend out of it.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> and tell me how is the Narutoverse supposed to get past The Dementors for example.



Gedo Mazo might do the trick.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

While the Narutoverse has the advantage is physical strength and speed, the Harry Potterverse has the advantage in hax with their magic.

To begin with, the Dementors seem to be a major focus in this thread. The mere presence of a dementor drains away all positive emotions and memories, leaving only negative ones. If those negative emotions and memories are severe enough, they can even cause the person around the Dementor to black out, as we saw with Harry, and the majority of characters in Naruto have horrible backgrounds. 

Next is the issue of the magic in HP. AK would probably be too slow to hit a ninja, but many spells do not use beams of magic. They are just "point and occur" effects, like the curse Imperio. 

Another thing to note is that the wizards and witches have time travel, so even if anything goes bad for their side, someone can go back in time and prevent it from happening.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Gedo Mazo might do the trick.



In the Prisoner of Askaban, Remus Lupin said Dementors don't have a Soul so Gedo Mazo won't work because it removes Souls.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> word of god has the mid to high tiers all being superhumanly fast



Mid-to-high tiers? There were feats by Genin in the Chuunin Exams that outdo anything in the _Potter-_verse. And they've all gotten faster.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> what the heck why not? their living freaky albiet but living things...and the stuff even works on non living things (re messes them up horribly )
> 
> sos why not?



It's a no limits fallacy (arguably). Avada Kedavra has only killed spiders and humans; it has'nt killed Dragons, trolls or anything like that, and Bijuu are far more powerful than any of those things and and seemingly immortal. One would presume they would'nt have such difficulty controlling magical creatures if they could be killed so easily (though granted, this could be just because they are illegal). Either way they have'nt been shown to work, or be used, on the most powerful magical creatures who are far beneath Bijuu. If you say it works on the Tailed Beasts you might as well say it works on Thanos or Galactus.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the databooks also said haku was lightspeed and various uchiha techs burned hotter then the sun
> 
> which are all complete bullshit..so why should I take the bijuu bit seriously..especially when they act totally different? thats my issue with that any ways


i remember that they said that a bijuu become a mindless beast if it goes to much  w/o a jinchuriki meaning that they get their personality from the jinchuriki, because they wouldn't lose their personality, what happens with the bijuus i think is that they have some kind of passive ambient empathy


Graham Aker said:


> Fiendfyre eats the bijuus.


that sounds like a not limit fallacy 



> Eh, wasn't that only in that children's story? The Peverells seemed to be just really skilled wizards who created the Hallows and someone spun a legend out of it.


death is as useful in this thread as the rikudo no sennin, there are legends and there are stuff that are said to be created by them, but not real facts


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 16, 2010)

i totally forgot about the time turners 

yeah, naruto is losing here.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

> Mid-to-high tiers? There were feats by Genin in the Chuunin Exams that outdo anything in the Potter-verse. And they've all gotten faster.


Bull. Dumbledore, an old man is seen blitzing trained military man, and the fifth book describes voldemort flying at broom speed which was described as two hairs short of jet.
There are several superhuman feats, and the most important of all, they have a main character that dosen't pass out when thnking about voldemort.

Also, the fact that they came to battle imperceptible to any muggle (read: ninjas), with fucking eau d'PIS sprayed all over their reflective barrier, with the basilisk, the dragons and no way to handle dementors.
Given how any barely competent wizard already has the teleporting technique that made everyone in the world tell their ninjas to run the fuck away from, and this, when only one man had it, everyone that doesn't die in the first thirty seconds, dies in the following, when any one random wizard paralyzes them all mid air with out aiming, and without missing, and Norbert just gobs them up..


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

hell, they all die after struggling one minute with the cursed cup of helga hufflepuff, not to mention a single fiendfyre curse.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the databooks also said haku was lightspeed and various uchiha techs burned hotter then the sun
> 
> which are all complete bullshit..so why should I take the bijuu bit seriously..especially when they act totally different? thats my issue with that any ways



Except its backed up by deidara. Again, they only have human like intelligence because of their jinchuuriki. The 3 tails was a pretty good example of one without a jinchuuriki.

Though the databook also says that Kyuubi is the only one who knows the truth about the Uchiha, so he might be an exception.


----------



## Stermor (Mar 16, 2010)

Fiendfyre can easily be cancelled by fire sealing 
dragons can't might be resistant to magic but no dragon will surive frs in the face. 
nundu seems to be really strong and taken 100 wizards to down. (if avada kedavra was effectif do you realy think you would need 100 wizards? suggesting avada kedavra will not work on bijuu. if avada kedrava works on nundu then clone(immune to plaque since its a chakra contruct) with frs will work just aswell.
dementor can not be killed straight away but as i see it naruto will can easily escape them. and then over time create a seal to lock them away? or make them there own bitches. 
also raikage proved that he was faster then the sight of a high lvl ninja (sasuke). there is no chance in hell point shoot spells are gonna hit high lvl ninja's. 
also what is stopping from oro using summoning reinforcements. oh crap kage died laughing at gnomes. oh wel pickup random villager edo tensei kage back  
time tuners are only effective to get knowlegde Naruto world ninja's are stronger then ninja's at all points in kwown time. 

if naruto world thinks it might loose Pain uses chibaku tensei to create a moon put all the bijuu on it and just have them blast away till well earth is life wiped.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 16, 2010)

> if naruto world thinks it might loose Pain uses chibaku tensei to create a moon put all the bijuu on it and just have them blast away till well earth is life wiped.



pein doesn't have the power to create anything close to as big as a moon, and the bijuus will be out of juice long before earth is life-wiped.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 16, 2010)

Stermor said:


> Fiendfyre can easily be cancelled by fire sealing
> dragons can't might be resistant to magic but no dragon will surive frs in the face.
> nundu seems to be really strong and taken 100 wizards to down. (if avada kedavra was effectif do you realy think you would need 100 wizards? suggesting avada kedavra will not work on bijuu. if avada kedrava works on nundu then clone(immune to plaque since its a chakra contruct) with frs will work just aswell.
> dementor can not be killed straight away but as i see it naruto will can easily escape them. and then over time create a seal to lock them away? or make them there own bitches.
> ...



How can you say that no dragon cannot not survive frs in the face do you have any proof of that? Besides its already the fire in Naruto is not as hot as as Kishimoto wants us to beleive.

nundus cover a wide area and its when clones get hit hard enough they dissipate so they're not much here either.

Also dememtors can harm people just by their mere presence. The problem with the Narutoverse dealing with them is that they'd have to be close to them. Just being close to these creatures (that have no soul mind you) can incapacitate a capable fighters, this is taking into account that most Naruto characters have a past that they'd be happier not remembering. Not only that but psychically hurting one is impossible.

Even Naruto summons  have souls and can get hurt and killed. So they're useless in this battle too.

And its already been stated that chiba tensei is not a good argument because it hasn't been shown to be used like that in series.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 16, 2010)

If speed isn't equalized, Potter-verse gets blitzed by genin before they can cast.  

Dementors are a no-limits fallacy- surely they can be blasted away by kiloton explosions, and soul-based attacks.  Not that they'd be fast enough to catch anyone.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Dementors are a no-limits fallacy- surely they can be blasted away by kiloton explosions, and soul-based attacks.  Not that they'd be fast enough to catch anyone.



I just remembered, Aren't dementors invisible to non magic people?


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 16, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> I just remembered, Aren't dementors invisible to non magic people?



Ninjas use magic (/equivalency)


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 16, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> i totally forgot about the time turners
> 
> yeah, naruto is losing here.



If the time-travel was really that powerful, why would they give it to Hermoine so she could take more classes, and then _not_ use it to stop Snape from killing Dumbledore or some other actually important shit like that?  

If it can't stop Voldemort, it can't stop Naruto-verse. 

Sorry if this is a double post.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 16, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> If the time-travel was really that powerful, why would they give it to Hermoine so she could take more classes, and then _not_ use it to stop Snape from killing Dumbledore or some other actually important shit like that?
> 
> If it can't stop Voldemort, it can't stop Naruto-verse.
> 
> Sorry if this is a double post.



do you understand the concept of PIS?


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 16, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> do you understand the concept of PIS?



The more logical explanation is that it has limits to how much a person can do when they go back. For instance, all the things that Harry, Hermione and Ron did when they went back in time were already things that _had happened_ before they used it.  They didn't actually change anything, they just had to go back in time to make those things happen (even if they didn't know that).  It's a plot device, not the goddamn TARDIS.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2010)

> If the time-travel was really that powerful, why would they give it to Hermoine so she could take more classes, and then not use it to stop Snape from killing Dumbledore or some other actually important shit like that?


They used time-travel to save Sirius. 

It's not that they couldn't use the time turner to save Dumbledore it's that they wouldn't use it to save him. 
________

Narutoverse loses this match up. Overall the HPverse has to many spells that allow them to essentially pick the Narutoverse off at their leisure.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 16, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> If the time-travel was really that powerful, why would they give it to Hermoine so she could take more classes, and then _not_ use it to stop Snape from killing Dumbledore or some other actually important shit like that?


Its called PIS... the characters of Harry Potter have use time travel to prevent a past happening before, why they didn't think to do it again...well it wouldn't make much of a story now would it?



enzymeii said:


> If speed isn't equalized, Potter-verse gets blitzed by genin before they can cast.
> 
> Dementors are a no-limits fallacy- surely they can be blasted away by kiloton explosions, and soul-based attacks.  Not that they'd be fast enough to catch anyone.



Dementors are not a no limits fallacy because we know what can defeat them, its just not something that the Narutoverse has. And yeah they are intangible so they can't get blown away by blasts cause they won't affect them. They also don't need to be fast their mere presence alone can incapacitate a character.


----------



## Estrecca (Mar 16, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> And yeah they are intangible so they can't get blown away by blasts cause they won't affect them.



Actually, they aren't intangible. I reread the relevant parts of Prisoner of Azkaban not long ago. The swarm of dementors that attack Harry and friends, _grab_ Harry just before his future self casts the corporeal patronus that scares the Dementors away.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 16, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> Dementors are not a no limits fallacy because we know what can defeat them, its just not something that the Narutoverse has. And yeah they are intangible so they can't get blown away by blasts cause they won't affect them. They also don't need to be fast their mere presence alone can incapacitate a character.



Yes, the only thing in Potter-verse that can defeat them is Expecto Patronus, which is a technique that manifests the user's hope/spiritual power into a tangible form.  However, there are still techniques in Naruto that should be able to affect them- Gedo Mazo's soul-suck, Susano's sword, Kakashi and Madara's Kamui, etc...

And even then, its a no-limits fallacy because none of them were ever hit by more than a building-level attack.  Its entirely possible for them to be scattered.

edit:
Actually, after reading Estrecca's post, I'd like to see someone post some passages regarding the nature of their intangibility.  If they can grab people, they can be hit.
/edit

Anyway, I doubt any on the higher levels will be affected by their auro-o' despair, as many of them are capable of using such auras themselves (Naruto, Kyuubi, Oro, Sasuke, Pain, Itachi etc...).  A genjutsu kai might even be enough for the low-mid tiers to stop it, if we take equivalency seriously.

Also, how do they kill Madara?


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 16, 2010)

IIRC J.K. Rowling was once asked "how do you kill a Dementor" - her answer: You can't.

This probably means that anything in HPverse (which is based on modern earth) couldn't kill them.


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 16, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Also, how do they kill Madara?



Mentioning Madara reminded me of the fact that Madara (and Kakashi) can warp things to other dimensions. I believe that would count as BFR?

Although, I don't know if dementors can be warped, since there was no such thing done to them in the HP books


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 16, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> IIRC J.K. Rowling was once asked "how do you kill a Dementor" - her answer: You can't.
> 
> This probably means that anything in HPverse (which is based on modern earth) couldn't kill them.



...and Goku can't beat Enel unless he goes SSJ


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 16, 2010)

Just saying that they're apparently immortal at least to every weapon on modern earth.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

Love can beat them, not necessarily kill them though but drive them away at least. 

Maybe Naruto's love for Sasuke can vanquish these foul beings of the dark.



> that sounds like a not limit fallacy


Like Amaterasu can eat/burn everything right? 



> Fiendfyre can easily be cancelled by fire sealing


You mean how Jiraiya did it with Amaterasu? Good luck with that then since Fiendfyres are huge and many. And he's the only one being shown capable of doing it, not very useful in a rumble.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 16, 2010)

Estrecca said:


> Actually, they aren't intangible. I reread the relevant parts of Prisoner of Azkaban not long ago. The swarm of dementors that attack Harry and friends, _grab_ Harry just before his future self casts the corporeal patronus that scares the Dementors away.



That doesn't make them tangible, at all it just means that a manifestation of hopes and love are their weakness.

@enzymeii

That is not a no limits fallacy. The fact that dementors are weak against something is makes them makes means that there is no fallacy. Also its called being intangible which means that they cannot be physically harmed. Have you ever read Harry Potter? Dememtors don't kill they push souls out a person's body, in such a way that that it can never find its way back. They are intangible beings without any soul. It seems more like you just don't want them to be used because there isn't anything in the Narutoverse that can harm them.


----------



## Shagari (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey, look on the brightside. At least Narutoverse isn't being cumberstomped here. They got a fairly good battle here. Their best probably is the intangibility/soul sucking of the Dementors, but other than that they have HPverse lol.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 16, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> @enzymeii
> 
> That is not a no limits fallacy. The fact that dementors are weak against something is makes them makes means that there is no fallacy. Also its called being intangible which means that they cannot be physically harmed. Have you ever read Harry Potter? Dememtors don't kill they push souls out a person's body, in such a way that that it can never find its way back. They are intangible beings without any soul. It seems more like you just don't want them to be used because there isn't anything in the Narutoverse that can harm them.



Look, Dementors may be able to fuck up the low-tiers in Naruto-verse, but not the high tiers.  Their aura won't work against high level shinobi who are accustomed to fighting others who can do the same thing.  There are ways for the high-tiers to kill them even if they are perfectly intangible- Gedo Mazo, Kamui, and Susano (with its sword).  Against Pain, Itachi, Kakashi and Madara, they'll be fucked, because, like I said, they're both used to fighting characters with oppressive auras, and the dementors will be too slow to do anything against them.  

Also nothing in HP can kill Madara 

Also Nagato can put people's souls back in their bodies  

And Dementors can't do anything to Pain bodies because they don't have souls 

Nagato and Madara solo


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Ninjas use magic (/equivalency)



Chakra =/= magic.



enzymeii said:


> If the time-travel was really that powerful, why would they give it to Hermoine so she could take more classes, and then _not_ use it to stop Snape from killing Dumbledore or some other actually important shit like that?
> 
> If it can't stop Voldemort, it can't stop Naruto-verse.



There is obvious PIS. Had they just used the time turners to solve everything, there would be no story.

It's the same as the end of the 7th book, where Voldemort was killed through CIS. Otherwise, Harry would never have been able to defeat him.



> Also nothing in HP can kill Madara



Madara looks at the Basilisk.

-----

On top of the time turners, there are other useful items, like invisibility cloaks and Felix Felicious potions, as well as already dead, intangible ghosts who could gather information without being threatened.


----------



## Estrecca (Mar 16, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> That doesn't make them tangible, at all it just means that a manifestation of hopes and love are their weakness.



Perhaps the direct quote will clarify the meaning of my words?



			
				PoA 20 said:
			
		

> A paralyzing terror filled Harry so that he couldn't move or speak. His Patronus flickered and died.
> 
> White fog was blinding him. He had to fight... expecto patronum ...he couldn't see... and in the distance, he heard the familiar screaming... expecto patronum... he groped in the mist for Sirius, and found his arm... they weren't going to take him...
> 
> ...



Emphasis mine.

Now, if you can find a half-way logical mechanism for an intangible being to force a living person to move his head with its "strong, clammy hands" you might be able to go somewhere with your argument. 

Otherwise, Dementors are tangible, despite being invisible to normal people. Just like Hollows, actually.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 16, 2010)

They could be tangible on offense but not on defense like Tyki Mikk


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

Either way, Dementors possess some degree of immortality.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it. I dont recall the books ever saying that they were intangible. They just said that muggles couldn't see them and that the only spell that works on them is the petronus.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Ninjas use magic (/equivalency)



No magic cannot be equalized to Chakra at all as magic doesn't fit under the equialency rule



Gunners said:


> They used time-travel to save Sirius.
> 
> *It's not that they couldn't use the time turner to save Dumbledore it's that they wouldn't use it to save him.*
> ________
> ...



That and the entire stock of Time Turners got destroyed the year before.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> How can you say that no dragon cannot not survive frs in the face do you have any proof of that? Besides its already the fire in Naruto is not as hot as as Kishimoto wants us to beleive.


a FRS that dig meters of rocks, yeah good look with a dragon tanking that to the face look at this 
and that is his first time using it 



> nundus cover a wide area and its when clones get hit hard enough they dissipate so they're not much here either.
> 
> Also dememtors can harm people just by their mere presence. The problem with the Narutoverse dealing with them is that they'd have to be close to them. Just being close to these creatures  can incapacitate a capable fighters, this is taking into account that most Naruto characters have a past that they'd be happier not remembering. Not only that but psychically hurting one is impossible.
> 
> Even Naruto summons  have souls and can get hurt and killed. So they're useless in this battle too.


good luck getting pein with that, or a bijuu 





> (that have no soul mind you)


proof



> And its already been stated that chiba tensei is not a good argument because it hasn't been shown to be used like that in series.


how so?


Graham Aker said:


> Love can beat them, not necessarily kill them though but drive them away at least.
> 
> Maybe Naruto's love for Sasuke can vanquish these foul beings of the dark.


and kabuto love for orchimaru, or madara friendship with kisame, nagato love for his friend


> You mean how Jiraiya did it with Amaterasu? Good luck with that then since Fiendfyres are huge and many. And he's the only one being shown capable of doing it, not very useful in a rumble.


mind you, but jiraiya sealed a room full of amaterasu


Narcissus said:


> Chakra =/= magic.


it has always been reaitsu=chakra=nen=magic



> Madara looks at the Basilisk.
> 
> -----


a intangible turning into stone



> On top of the time turners, there are other useful items, like invisibility cloaks and Felix Felicious potions, as well as already dead, intangible ghosts who could gather information without being threatened.


ninjas like kiba and his clan, can track them by smell, the shino clan can track them with their insect, etc.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 16, 2010)

Can someone please post a passage that explicitly demonstrates Dementors' intangibility to attacks?

Also, no one has yet addressed how the Potter-verse deals with Madara.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> a intangible turning into stone



Thats not what looking into the basalisks eye's do.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 16, 2010)

Haven't people such as Dumbledore said that Dementors are soulless creatures?

And if you meet the gaze of the Basilisk, you die.

Ask Moaning Myrtle. 


{Who's Moaning Myrtle?????? }


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 16, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Can someone please post a passage that explicitly demonstrates Dementors' intangibility to attacks?
> 
> Also, no one has yet addressed how the Potter-verse deals with Madara.




No one has addressed how the Narutoverse deals with Death.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> *a intangible turning into stone*
> 
> ninjas like kiba and his clan, can track them by smell, the shino clan can track them with their insect, etc.



I'm sorry, but you can't be serious...a Basilisk kills people when they look it in the eye, the only get petrified if there's some kind of filter (Camera/ spyglass mirror/ Nearly Headless Nick)


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> it has always been reaitsu=chakra=nen=magic



Uh, no. Chakra, reaitsu, ki, etc. are all forms of life and spiritual energy. Magic is neither of those things.



> a intangible turning into stone





Have you read the damn book series? The  direct gaze of a basilisk will instantly kill anyone, and if it is an indirect gaze, the victim will be petrified.

Furthermore, Nearly Headless Nick, who is an intangible ghost, was still affected by the basilisk's stare.



enzymeii said:


> Also, no one has yet addressed how the Potter-verse deals with Madara.



Then read the thread again.

And no one has addressed how the Narutoverse characters would deal with the mere presence of the Dementors.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh God, if any random hufflepuff pulls an adult mandragora's head, they solo Narutoverse. They don't even need the basilisk, they just need a random carrot.


----------



## supreme91 (Mar 16, 2010)

Kyuubi undoubtedly can solo, but with illusions that turns into a maybe.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

All hail Fuujin Kyuubi


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

You mean the Kyuubi that is currently sealed inside of Naruto?


----------



## supreme91 (Mar 16, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> You mean the Kyuubi that is currently sealed inside of Naruto?



Yes, that's what I mean.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

supreme91 said:


> Yes, that's what I mean.



Kind of hard for him to anything then considering he's a prisoner...


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Kind of hard for him to anything then considering he's a prisoner...



Especially when the prisoner will die if the host dies.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know if the Kyubi stands much of a chance, I mean, Harry Potter verse has developed welll beyond kunai and shuriken the fodder held it off with


----------



## supreme91 (Mar 16, 2010)

The OP didn't specify that this was a current Narutoverse vs. current Potterverse. And, since Kyuubi was free before, it can be free in this fight. Just as Voldemort is available for use, so is a free Kyuubi.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

supreme91 said:


> The OP didn't specify that this was a current Narutoverse vs. current Potterverse. And, since Kyuubi was free before, it can be free in this fight. Just as Voldemort is available for use, so is a free Kyuubi.



It's Post Time skip Naruto, I just edited the OP...sorry about that.

So the Kyuubi is inside Naruto.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2010)

Unkillable Voldy, this is rape.


----------



## supreme91 (Mar 16, 2010)

The wizards in HP are too slow, they still lose.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

supreme91 said:


> The OP didn't specify that this was a current Narutoverse vs. current Potterverse. And, since Kyuubi was free before, it can be free in this fight. Just as Voldemort is available for use, so is a free Kyuubi.



Except Naruto is in this match as well, and there can not be two Kyuubis. The logical conclusion is to use Naruto with all the abilities he has shown thus far, meaning Kyuubi is still sealed inside of him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

supreme91 said:


> The wizards in HP are too slow, they still lose.



And this is everything is Harry Potter meaning the creatures and artifacts as well...it's not just the wizards my dear boy.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2010)

How do they lose again? Voldemort is immortal.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

supreme91 said:


> The wizards in HP are too slow, they still lose.



Okay, have you even read the thread?

Or read the HP series, for that matter?


----------



## supreme91 (Mar 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> And this is everything is Harry Potter meaning the creatures and artifacts as well...it's not just the wizards my dear boy.



Well if it's just the wizards they lose. If it's everything, I can't comment since I forgot what other powerful things exist in HPverse.


----------



## supreme91 (Mar 16, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Okay, have you even read the thread?
> 
> Or read the HP series, for that matter?



Obviously, I've read each book at least twice.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

supreme91 said:


> Well if it's just the wizards they lose. If it's everything, I can't comment since I forgot what other powerful things exist in HPverse.



Let's tick them off shall we

Time Travel
Basilisk
Dementors
Death
the Horcurxes
Inferi
Mandragoras
Instant death spell
Dragons
Nundu
a blanket that comes and kill you in you're sleep
Erumpert
etc etc etc...


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I don't know if the Kyubi stands much of a chance, I mean, Harry Potter verse has developed welll beyond kunai and shuriken the *fodder* held it's featless ass off with





Banhammer said:


>



Now if only we knew some things.

1) How long they did they do it? Because holding him off for only five seconds        () isn't a very long time.

2) Who says that only fodder partook?

3) Madara was in control of him, and he's a "just as planned" kind of guy. For all we know, he wanted the 4th to seal it.

Though it doesn't matter since He's trapped inside of Naruto at the moment.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> as well as already dead, intangible ghosts who could gather information without being threatened.



Gedo Mazo, Kamui or Susano'o could take them out.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 16, 2010)

They would have to detect them first. People can't usually see ghosts if they don't want to be seen.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

supreme91 said:


> Obviously, I've read each book at least twice.



It really does not seem that obvious, considering that you don't seem to realize that there is more to the HPverse than just the wizards and witches.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Gedo Mazo, Kamui or Susano'o could take them out.



I don't see how Kamui's going to get something dead and intangible...and I must have forgotten what's Gedo Mazo again?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I don't see how Kamui's going to get something dead and intangible...*and I must have forgotten what's Gedo Mazo again*?



The bijuu statue (it has shown to suck up souls.)


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I don't see how Kamui's going to get something dead and intangible...and I must have forgotten what's Gedo Mazo again?



Kamui would probably suck them into that dimension thing.

Gedo Mazo is Nagato's soul sucking dragon.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh okay thanks


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Gedo Mazo, Kamui or Susano'o could take them out.



Kamui wouldn't do anything to the ghost, and Susano's sword has to pierce a living being to trap it in the genjutsu.

Gedo Mazo may work, however, but it wouldn't get all of them before they escaped, if they are even noticed in the first place.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 16, 2010)

harry potter verse instantly has the flight advantage. they rain down death spells at naruto verse while the dragons, ogres, other giant monstrosities swarm the ground.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Kamui wouldn't do anything to the ghost, and Susano's sword has to pierce a living being to trap it in the genjutsu.
> 
> Gedo Mazo may work, however, but it wouldn't get all of them before they escaped, if they are even noticed in the first place.



Kamui could probably suck the ghosts up.

And aren't HP ghosts pretty much visible all the time.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Regarding the monsters (dementors, ogres, dragons, etc) how many of each does HP verse get?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Now if only we knew some things.
> 
> 1) How long they did they do it? Because holding him off for only five seconds        () isn't a very long time.


Long enough to survive it. If fodder holds off the kyubi and the sauce wipes out a thousand fodder, then kyuubi isn't worth all that.


> 2) Who says that only fodder partook?


Only fodder were shown, and their technique was to throw shuriken at it, clearly showing no one with a technique higher than shuriken throw was there to "take it from here"


> 3) Madara was in control of him, and he's a "just as planned" kind of guy. For all we know, he wanted the 4th to seal it.


Then Madara is the hugest retard of all retards. He wanted to purposely loose the greatest weapon in his arsenal in order to go through what he went through just so we could unseal it again?





> Though it doesn't matter since He's trapped inside of Naruto at the moment.


Yes yes it is. and Naruto dies in second one.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> They would have to detect them first. People can't usually see *ghosts and wizards*if they don't want to be seen.



Why yes Endless Mike, you're right again, Muggle Impercetibility Charm bars all non inherently magical beings (having a magic sword dosen't count) from seing smelling hearing tasting or recognizing that a wizard is there at all.

Why yes, they can also just cast charm on a field that causes all muggles to get instant amnesia, possibly comatosis.

Any wizard you ask? well, any wizard with a mandatory 10 grade education..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Regarding the monsters (dementors, ogres, dragons, etc) how many of each does HP verse get?



For Dementors there would appear to be a great many as a couple hundred were stationed at Hogwarts if I remember correctly, and that apparently wasn't even the majority of the ones guarding Azkaban.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

Also, Gun law. And nukes.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorcerer's stone gives immortality?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Long enough to survive it. If fodder holds off the kyubi and the sauce wipes out a thousand fodder, then kyuubi isn't worth all that..



Who says they survived? Iruka's parents took part, but they were killed.



Banhammer said:


> Only fodder were shown, and their technique was to throw shuriken at it, clearly showing no one with a technique higher than shuriken throw was there to "take it from here".



So, only seeing a page of what happened instantly means we can just assume thats all that happened?



Banhammer said:


> *Then Madara is the hugest retard of all retards*. He wanted to purposely loose the greatest weapon in his arsenal in order to go through what he went through just so we could unseal it again?



Uchiha.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

More like Eternal youth I think


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Kamui could probably suck the ghosts up.
> 
> And aren't HP ghosts pretty much visible all the time.



It's the fact that they are intangible, not that they are visible. They can hide anywhere they wish.

As for Kamui, how would that suck them up?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

scratch that, voldemort was getting a new immortal body out of it.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 16, 2010)

Can Kamui work on a ghost?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Let's tick them off shall we
> 
> Time Travel


how is that suppose to help them, i mean you go back in time is not like it gives you the power to suddenly change the future by being there, time traveling is just one half of the coin, the other will include knowledge as to where, when, how, also if i remember correctly, the never traveled more than a day back in time


> Basilisk


its been debated before (damn i can't believe i confuse him with gorgon) after it kills some fodders they'll get the knack to it and kill it, that is if it doesn't die before


> Dementors


soul fucked, BFR'ed, sealed,atomized?


> Death


again death is as useful as the rikudo 


> the Horcurxes


comes back to life to die again


> Inferi


hey look a horde of zombie scare of fire let's all use katon


> Mandragoras


refresh my memory, what where they able to do? if i don't remember wrong they only appear in the herb class


> Instant death spell


a not limits fallacy that can be aim dodged 


> Dragons


shinra tensei


> Nundu





> a blanket that comes and kill you in you're sleep





> Erumpert


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Also, Gun law. And nukes.



No nukes, edited it into the Op.



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> how is that suppose to help them, i mean you go back in time is not like it gives you the power to suddenly change the future by being there, time traveling is just one half of the coin, the other will include knowledge as to where, when, how, also if i remember correctly, the never traveled more than a day back in time
> its been debated before (damn i can't believe i confuse him with gorgon) after it kills some fodders they'll get the knack to it and kill it, that is if it doesn't die before
> soul fucked, BFR'ed, sealed,atomized?
> again death is as useful as the rikudo
> ...



You're missing the part of where the Horcruxes can kill people too.

Mandragoras effect depends on the plants age. If it's young it's scream will instantly knock you out, without proper protection for you're ears. If it's an adult it's scream will kill you.

So in other words a bunch of wizards yank them out of pots and a score of narutoverse characters fall dead.


----------



## death1217 (Mar 17, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> No nukes, edited it into the Op.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will they really work on some one with superhuman durability


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2010)

> Look, Dementors may be able to fuck up the low-tiers in Naruto-verse, but not the high tiers. Their aura won't work against high level shinobi who are accustomed to fighting others who can do the same thing.


It would likely affect the high level shinobi's more because they have more sorrows due to war. 


> There are ways for the high-tiers to kill them even if they are perfectly intangible- Gedo Mazo, Kamui, and Susano (with its sword). Against Pain, Itachi, Kakashi and Madara, they'll be fucked, because, like I said, they're both used to fighting characters with oppressive auras, and the dementors will be too slow to do anything against them.


You realise that they wouldn't actually be able to see the Dementors right?

Also Dementors have been described as soulless, I'm not sure soul sucking would work on them.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 17, 2010)

Pein makes it impossible to lose with his reincarnation ability.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 17, 2010)

death1217 said:


> will they really work on some one with superhuman durability



Seeing as how durability can't protect you from aound-based attacks, that really isn't a factor.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 17, 2010)

BAD BD said:


> Pein makes it impossible to lose with his reincarnation ability.



While its dangerous, he cant use it forever.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 17, 2010)

BAD BD said:


> Pein makes it impossible to lose with his reincarnation ability.



Not necessarily, like it was stated before Dementors are intangible and there is nothing that the Narutoverse has in their arsenal to deal with them. The mere presence of a Dementor erases all positive emotions from a person leaving only the painful ones. Now what would happen if one Dementor ever came across Pain?

Also the plagues caused by the Nundu might get him before any of that.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 17, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> Not necessarily, like it was stated before Dementors are intangible and there is nothing that the Narutoverse has in their arsenal to deal with them. The mere presence of a Dementor erases all positive emotions from a person leaving only the painful ones. Now what would happen if one Dementor ever came across Pain?
> 
> Also the plagues caused by the Nushu might get him before any of that.



I forgot, where did it say that they were intangible? To my recollection, its just pointed out that no spells other than the petronus charm works on them.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 17, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> Not necessarily, like it was stated before Dementors are intangible and there is nothing that the Narutoverse has in their arsenal to deal with them. The mere presence of a Dementor erases all positive emotions from a person leaving only the painful ones. Now what would happen if one Dementor ever came across Pain?
> 
> Also the plagues caused by the Nundu might get him before any of that.



Pain had positive emotions?


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 17, 2010)

BAD BD said:


> Pain had positive emotions?



He had some hope that he could change the world. Also his memories of his friends and family were in a sense a comfort to him. Dementors make you forget all of that.

@waka0793
I don't remember where it was stated, but I do remember R.K. Rowling stating that they can't be killed anyway.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 17, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> He had some *hope* that he could change the world. Also his memories of his friends and family were in a sense a comfort to him. Dementors make you forget all of that.



"Hope" isn't a word I would use to describe it. He also considered those memory's as nothing but a source of pain.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 17, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> "Hope" isn't a word I would use to describe it. He also considered those memory's as nothing but a source of pain.



I was a source of pain because he had something great and he lost it, and he knows this.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 17, 2010)

Naruto also has it's intangible soul reapers in Pein's Enma, his statue thing,  Tayuya's chakra demons, and the Death God. I doubt the Dementors could contend with them on any level.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2010)

> Naruto also has it's intangible soul reapers in Pein's Enma, his statue thing, Tayuya's chakra demons, and the Death God. I doubt the Dementors could contend with them on any level.


They could just kill the person acting as a medium.


----------



## death1217 (Mar 17, 2010)

are dementors intangble? didn't they open the carriage door in book 3 with skeletal hands?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 17, 2010)

death1217 said:


> are dementors intangble? didn't they open the carriage door in book 3 with skeletal hands?



Thats something thats been confusing me. They've never shown (read) intangible feats, nor are they mentioned (from what I recall.)


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 17, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> He had some hope that he could change the world. Also his memories of his friends and family were in a sense a comfort to him. Dementors make you forget all of that.
> 
> @waka0793
> I don't remember where it was stated, but I do remember R.K. Rowling stating that they can't be killed anyway.



Which is a no limits fallacy if I've ever seen one.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Which is a no limits fallacy if I've ever seen one.



Again the miss-use of the term no limits fallacy


----------



## The Overmind (Mar 17, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Which is a no limits fallacy if I've ever seen one.



Have you seen anything to go against it? No you haven't.  Author statements>Your opinion if it isn't contradicted by the source material.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 17, 2010)

The Overmind said:


> Have you seen anything to go against it? No you haven't.  Author statements>Your opinion if it isn't contradicted by the source material.



Actually, it is. The author saying that they cant be killed just means they cant be killed by their verse's standards. Claiming that they cant die just because the author said so is a no limits fallacy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

death1217 said:


> will they really work on some one with superhuman durability



Considering it bypasses durability as it effects the brain directly I'd say yes.



waka0793 said:


> Actually, it is. The author saying that they cant be killed just means they cant be killed by their verse's standards. Claiming that they cant die just because the author said so is a no limits fallacy.



Meaning stuff in that verse won't kill them, (that's including modern tech). So the destructive output would have to be stronger than modern techs.

Look i'm not saying they can tank anything and everything that would be stupid.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Which is a no limits fallacy if I've ever seen one.



lol no it isn't

they can't be killed by what the potterverse can bring to bear, and the narutoverse cannot bring any more to bear outside of destructive capability (which will help against intangible beings...how?), so nothing in naruto can kill them.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Meaning stuff in that verse won't kill them, (that's including modern tech). So the destructive output would have to be stronger than modern techs.


but i doubt they been ever shoot with a bullet, anyways a destructive power of guns(i doubt a wizard can get a missile, wizard pride wouldn't let it) is nothing compare to the destructive power of the spammable FRS, let alone a menacing ball 


Lucaniel said:


> lol no it isn't


it is because look at your argument "dementors can't be killed by magic in potter verse therefore they can be killed by jutsus in the naruto verse"


> they can't be killed by what the potterverse can bring to bear, and the narutoverse cannot bring any more to bear outside of destructive capability (which will help against intangible beings...how?), so nothing in naruto can kill them.


i have yet to see a magic that can dig meters of rock, that day that happen i will think about the idea of dementors not being destroy by jutsus A, and S rank jutsus


waka0793 said:


> Thats something thats been confusing me. They've never shown (read) intangible feats, nor are they mentioned (from what I recall.)


tehy are tangible, because they can open doors


Gunners said:


> They could just kill the person acting as a medium.


before the spirits destroy them, ha



BAD BD said:


> Naruto also has it's intangible soul reapers in Pein's Enma, his statue thing,  Tayuya's chakra demons, and the Death God. I doubt the Dementors could contend with them on any level.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2010)

are you incapable of understanding that dementors are intangible and attacks on the physical plane won't do shit to them, whether they're building busters or planet busters?

also i'm fairly sure that there is "a magic" that can "dig meters of rock".


----------



## Shagari (Mar 17, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> are you incapable of understanding that dementors are intangible and attacks on the physical plane won't do shit to them, whether they're building busters or planet busters?
> 
> also i'm fairly sure that there is "a magic" that can "dig meters of rock".



So it looks like the intangibility of the Dementors is the only reason HPverse is winning this one? It certainly seems like that because the HP would otherwise not have such a HUGE advantage over Narutoverse.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> are you incapable of understanding that dementors are intangible and attacks on the physical plane won't do shit to them, whether they're building busters or planet busters?
> 
> also i'm fairly sure that there is "a magic" that can "dig meters of rock".






> Originally Posted by PoA 20
> A paralyzing terror filled Harry so that he couldn't move or speak. His Patronus flickered and died.
> 
> White fog was blinding him. He had to fight... expecto patronum ...he couldn't see... and in the distance, he heard the familiar screaming... expecto patronum... he groped in the mist for Sirius, and found his arm... they weren't going to take him...
> ...


for Christ sake what's next, that they can turn in and on  their intangibility 




Shagari said:


> So it looks like the intangibility of the Dementors is the only reason HPverse is winning this one? It certainly seems like that because the HP would otherwise not have such a HUGE advantage over Narutoverse.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 17, 2010)

Shagari said:


> So it looks like the intangibility of the Dementors is the only reason HPverse is winning this one? It certainly seems like that because the HP would otherwise not have such a HUGE advantage over Narutoverse.



Its not just the the fact that they're intangible, its everything else about them as well. If you ever read or paid attention to Harry Potter you would know that they are some seriously nasty creatures there that if they attack Narutoverse in a hoard they could devastate it. Not only that but this battle has *ALL* of them coming at the Narutoverse at once, with no prep time. Adding into the fact that many of them can only be dealt with in a specific way, which would require prior knowledge, and prep time to take of.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 17, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Which is a no limits fallacy if I've ever seen one.





In terms of fiction as a whole, yes, it would be a no limits fallacy. But we are only dealing Naruto and HP here, not DBZ or Marvel, and the Dementors possess a degree of immortality. The Narutoverse is not killing them.




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> but i doubt they been ever shoot with a bullet, anyways a destructive power of guns(i doubt a wizard can get a missile, wizard pride wouldn't let it) is nothing compare to the destructive power of the spammable FRS, let alone a menacing ball



Yet we know JK literally says they can not be destroyed in any way in her world. The only way to deal with them is to drive them off with a Partonus and to limit their breeding.



> it is because look at your argument "dementors can't be killed by magic in potter verse therefore they can be killed by jutsus in the naruto verse"
> i have yet to see a magic that can dig meters of rock, that day that happen i will think about the idea of dementors not being destroy by jutsus A, and S rank jutsus



And you're still ignoring the effect that the mere presence of the Dementors will have on the ninjas.



> before the spirits destroy them, ha



If anyone is killed, the wizards use a time turner to prevent it from happening


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 17, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> i remember that they said that a bijuu become a mindless beast if it goes to much  w/o a jinchuriki meaning that they get their personality from the jinchuriki, because they wouldn't lose their personality, what happens with the bijuus i think is that they have some kind of passive ambient empathy
> that sounds like a not limit fallacy



but then a dumb animal would see sasukes eyes and his dark chakra and go *MEAN EYE BALL MAN THAT TRAP ME*

not *wtf you remind me of madara* 

also whats this non sense about madara being a genius


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> In terms of fiction as a whole, yes, it would be a no limits fallacy. But we are only dealing Naruto and HP here, not DBZ or Marvel, and the Dementors possess a degree of immortality. The Narutoverse is not killing them.
> 
> 
> Yet we know JK literally says they can not be destroyed in any way in her world. The only way to deal with them is to drive them off with a Partonus and to limit their breeding.


OK here comes the question have the wizards any magic powerful enough that dig rocks in a offensive manner? 







> And you're still ignoring the effect that the mere presence of the Dementors will have on the ninjas.


i'm not ignoring it, is not like i'm saying that they can be killed by fodders, what i'm trying to say is that since the wizards have no magic that have the destructive power of A or S ranks attacks and even if the dementors have been shot (never happens in the books but meh,)  and aren't killed a bullet (because i doubt a wizard can get more than that) doesn't comapre to the destructive power of the A ranks  




> If anyone is killed, the wizards use a time turner to prevent it from happening


i already discuss this point, going back in time gives you and opportunity to change events, if you don't have the means or power to change the event you screw


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> but then a dumb animal would see sasukes eyes and his dark chakra and go *MEAN EYE BALL MAN THAT TRAP ME*


i refer you to the 3 tails, a living example 


> *wtf you remind me of madara*
> 
> also whats this non sense about madara being a genius


what nonsense, what are you talking about?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 17, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> i refer you to the 3 tails, a living example ]



how the fuck does that hand wave away the kyuubi`s ability to objectively tell the difference between uchiha despite encountering a full century before he allgedly had the ability to form an opinion




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> i
> what nonsense, what are you talking about?



the lines you or some other poster barfed out about madara being this awesome brilliant prep master


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> how the fuck does that hand wave away the kyuubi`s ability to objectively tell the difference between uchiha despite encountering a full century before he allgedly had the ability to form an opinion


can't you see it, the kyuubi has been sealed on a jinchuriki, therefore he is able to have a conscience, the three tails was unsealed from its former jinchuriki a let free and what is he a mindless beast 




> the lines you or some other poster barfed out about madara being this awesome brilliant prep master


look for that user and quote him


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> are you incapable of understanding that dementors are intangible and attacks on the physical plane won't do shit to them, whether they're building busters or *planet busters*?
> 
> also i'm fairly sure that there is "a magic" that can "dig meters of rock".



Whoa there that's a little to extreme in my opinion. 

Also Blackfeather Dragon you have yet to come up with a viable counter to the Dementors aura...which considering it's all of them has an area of effect as large as a fucking island.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> for Christ sake what's next, that they can turn in and on  their intangibility



that's...pretty surprising.

fair play, i concede, dementors are not intangible.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> that's...pretty surprising.
> 
> fair play, i concede, dementors are not intangible.



Still doesn't change the fact that they're practically immune to apparently most means of physical harm.


----------



## 321zigzag (Mar 17, 2010)

So can in hypothetical sense can Madara's warp or Kamui affect them?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> So can in hypothetical sense can Madara's warp or Kamui affect them?



Unlikely it will effect them though


----------



## 321zigzag (Mar 17, 2010)

I mean if it sucks them through a different dimension I mean that is that. 

Of course unless the entire body has to be removed from combat play.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL at Kamui.

When there are hundreds of Dementors, I don't imagine Kakashi can eliminate them all with his little pink eye.

Say, would Sasuke kill himself in the presence of Dementors?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> LOL at Kamui.
> 
> When there are hundreds of Dementors, I don't imagine Kakashi can eliminate them all with his little pink eye.
> 
> Say, would Sasuke kill himself in the presence of Dementors?



Sasuke gets a nice little Dementors Kiss for his trouble. The Wizards then promptly set his souless body on fire.


----------



## 321zigzag (Mar 17, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> LOL at Kamui.
> 
> When there are hundreds of Dementors, I don't imagine Kakashi can eliminate them all with his little pink eye.
> 
> Say, would Sasuke kill himself in the presence of Dementors?



I was only asking in terms of hypothetical sense. It sounds like it will however in practical usage obviously not. And Madara has to be next to them to use it.

And of course I don't know how it affects King of Hell Enma for example and vice versa on the dementors being soul less.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Kamui could probably suck the ghosts up.
> 
> And aren't HP ghosts pretty much visible all the time.



Kamui cant suck up a spiritual being.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like HP is winning this with some difficulty.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 17, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Kamui cant suck up a spiritual being.



Which is why it apparently can suck up Susano'o's arrows. 

Though there are way to many dementors for Kakashi to kumai.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Which is why it apparently can suck up Susano'o's arrows.
> 
> Though there are way to many dementors for Kakashi to kumai.


he don't but madara, gedo mazo, and susanoo can

also  dementors couldn't kill harry

sasuke is about to get apower up (he asked madara for itachi eyes immediately) kabuto finally finished up controlling oro cells, and we are about to see more of kisame


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 17, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> he don't but madara, gedo mazo, and susanoo can
> 
> *also  dementors couldn't kill harry*



Because Harry came to save himself. 

That sounds wrong.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 17, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> OK here comes the question have the wizards any magic powerful enough that dig rocks in a offensive manner?



What would it matter? If they don't, they have more than enough other effective methods to fight.

To answer your question, Wormtail (a rather untalented wizard) used a spell that killed a street full of people, and Voldemort blew apart Dumbledore's marble tomb.




> i'm not ignoring it, is not like i'm saying that they can be killed by fodders, what i'm trying to say is that since the wizards have no magic that have the destructive power of A or S ranks attacks and even if the dementors have been shot (never happens in the books but meh,)  and aren't killed a bullet (because i doubt a wizard can get more than that) doesn't comapre to the destructive power of the A ranks



Yes you are ignoring it. The presence of the Dementors would heavily affect the top tiers just like anyone else. They would likely blackout before they ever tried to fight.

And JK says that Dementors can not be destroyed within her world, meaning that even modern tech couldn't kill them. It would be different if a character made this claim, but the author is the one who said it. 

So not only can Naruto characters not kill them, they likely wouldn't even be able to fight due to the presence of so many Dementors.



> i already discuss this point, going back in time gives you and opportunity to change events, if you don't have the means or power to change the event you screw



And considering that knowledge of what went wrong on their side would be enough means to change the event, and the many magical items/creatures/etc. they could change the event.


----------



## Shizune (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm assuming the Naruverse entails the Juubi and the Sage as well.

The ten tails and the rest of the bijuu, flanked by the Sage, and with Madara warping any problems away, stomp.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 17, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> I'm assuming the Naruverse entails the *Juubi and the Sage* as well.
> 
> The ten tails and the rest of the bijuu, flanked by the Sage, and with Madara warping any problems away, stomp.



They aren't counted in verse battles because they have no feats.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> I'm assuming the Naruverse entails the Juubi and the Sage as well.
> 
> The ten tails and the rest of the bijuu, flanked by the Sage, and with Madara warping any problems away, stomp.



Rikudou and Juubi aren't counted yet as they don't have any reliable feats to go on...or even an explanation on how Rikudou pulled off the moon feat.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> What would it matter? If they don't, they have more than enough other effective methods to fight.
> 
> To answer your question, Wormtail (a rather untalented wizard) used a spell that killed a street full of people, and Voldemort blew apart Dumbledore's marble tomb.


i know worm tail (Harry's father ex-friend, Sirius black ex-friend, etc.)  anyways refresh my mind about that feat, anyways voldemort feat pretty impressive but it shows that tops tiers strongest destructive feats are, as i suspected, doesn't compare to A rank jutsus destructive power



> Yes you are ignoring it. The presence of the Dementors would heavily affect the top tiers just like anyone else. They would likely blackout before they ever tried to fight.
> 
> And JK says that Dementors can not be destroyed within her world, meaning that even modern tech couldn't kill them. It would be different if a character made this claim, but the author is the one who said it.


Ok. tell me how would they affect pein 



> So not only can Naruto characters not kill them, they likely wouldn't even be able to fight due to the presence of so many Dementors.


not because the most destructive feat you have mention only destroyed a marble wall while attacks like chidori, raikiri, and FRS can dig meters of rock  


> And considering that knowledge of what went wrong on their side would be enough means to change the event, and the many magical items/creatures/etc. they could change the event.


but knowledge of past events won't just cut it, i mean you can save them today but what about tomorrow


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 17, 2010)

How many people in Naruto can defend against Voldemort's mind rape?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> How many people in Naruto can defend against Voldemort's mind rape?



None i'm guessing, but it's less mind rape and more him being able to read thier thoughts.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> None i'm guessing, but it's less mind rape and more him being able to read thier thoughts.



actually if i'm not mistaken the fodder from the rain village had mind protections


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 17, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> actually if i'm not mistaken the fodder from the rain village had mind protections





When was this?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> actually if i'm not mistaken the fodder from the rain village had mind protections



I don't recall this. Scans please...

seriously I don't remember that at all.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 17, 2010)

Didn't Snape say that Voldemort enjoys projecting visions into the minds of his victims intended to torture them, and when they big hi for mercy he would finally kill them?

That sounds like mind rape to me. Legilimancy can be used for more than just mind reading.

To add one, Snape said Voldemort could "Read it, control it, unhinge it."


----------



## Shizune (Mar 17, 2010)

Are you forgetting that illusions are commonplace in the Naruverse?

High experienced shinobi would simply ignore it.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 17, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> Are you forgetting that illusions are commonplace in the Naruverse?
> 
> High experienced shinobi would simply ignore it.



These illusions work a bit... Differently.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> Are you forgetting that illusions are commonplace in the Naruverse?
> 
> High experienced shinobi would simply ignore it.



Voldemort's mind thing isn't on the physical plane though, it works differently than Genjutsu does.

He's literally bashing his way through you're mental defences and raping you're brain over.

And Yes 7Noob you'd be correct, I just checked the books


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 17, 2010)

Would Occlumency be able to block Genjutsu?

Just asking, because there are only a handful to note of,


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Would Occlumency be able to block Genjutsu?
> 
> Just asking, because there are only a handful to note of,



Occlumency can only be used to block Legillimency, and that works diffrently than Genjutsu does.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 17, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> can't you see it, the kyuubi has been sealed on a jinchuriki, therefore he is able to have a conscience, the three tails was unsealed from its former jinchuriki a let free and what is he a mindless beast



so your arguing and fucking up while doing it?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> i know worm tail (Harry's father ex-friend, Sirius black ex-friend, etc.)  anyways refresh my mind about that feat, anyways voldemort feat pretty impressive but it shows that tops tiers strongest destructive feats are, as i suspected, doesn't compare to A rank jutsus destructive power



And your point is? The reason your logic continues to utterly fail is because you are only trying to base the outcome of this match on destructive force, without taking into account other forms of offense. The hax of the Harry Potterverse is what's making them so dangerous in this.

As for Wormtail, when Sirius tracked him down, he used a curse that killed everyone within 20 feet of himself.



> Ok. tell me how would they affect pein



It has been told to you many times. The Dementors suck away all positive emotions and memories, leaving only negative ones. If those negative memories and emotions are dark enough, the victim will black out. Pain has horrible memories from his childhood.



> not because the most destructive feat you have mention only destroyed a marble wall while attacks like chidori, raikiri, and FRS can dig meters of rock
> but knowledge of past events won't just cut it, i mean you can save them today but what about tomorrow



Try to use some common sense. If you know exactly went wrong, and you live in a world filled with a plethora of magical items, you can easily change the event and turn it into your favor. Here's an example:

Some ninja kills a wizard. Another wizard sees this. The wizard uses a time turner and an invisibility cloak to hide themselves and kill the ninja after going back to the event. They succeed in killing a ninja nd saving a wizard.

And there are all kinds of combinations that can be put together like this. 

Like using the Resurrection Stone to revive anyone who dies.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Would Occlumency be able to block Genjutsu?
> 
> Just asking, because there are only a handful to note of,



No, but protego can though, quite effortlessly.

Which there are countless of noteworthy individuals who are able to do so.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I don't recall this. Scans please...
> 
> seriously I don't remember that at all.





waka0793 said:


> When was this?


 ya know looking for scans is a pein in the ass, anyways here ya got.link and link
should be note that the guy was a fodder


The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so your arguing and fucking up while doing it?


like always babbling incoherence are you,uh?, anyways i'll put it like this, a bijuus w/o a host with the time becomes a mindless beast, as easy as that 



Narcissus said:


> And your point is? The reason your logic continues to utterly fail is because you are only trying to base the outcome of this match on destructive force, without taking into account other forms of offense. The hax of the Harry Potterverse is what's making them so dangerous in this.
> 
> As for Wormtail, when Sirius tracked him down, he used a curse that killed everyone within 20 feet of himself.


OK. let me put it like this, i make a robot made of a alloy so strong that it will take half a gram of antimatter(dementors) to destroy him, i can safely say that no one in this universe can destroy him, because no one has a gram of antimatter(magic and wizards) no if someones creates a weapon that have the energy of a gram of antimatter(jutsus) it would destroy him  
that the dementors can't be destroy harry verse wise i accept that, that they can't be destroy by series with more destructive power no because that's is a not limit fallacy



> It has been told to you many times. The Dementors suck away all positive emotions and memories, leaving only negative ones. If those negative memories and emotions are dark enough, the victim will black out. Pain has horrible memories from his childhood.


and how is that suppose to work on pein, a dementor attack pein he look he just stand there ST or CT, seriously pain could arguably solo this verse 




> Try to use some common sense. If you know exactly went wrong, and you live in a world filled with a plethora of magical items, you can easily change the event and turn it into your favor. Here's an example:
> 
> Some ninja kills a wizard. Another wizard sees this. The wizard uses a time turner and an invisibility cloak to hide themselves and kill the ninja after going back to the event. They succeed in killing a ninja nd saving a wizard.
> 
> ...


yeah but the same can be apply in naruto lets say the succeed in kill the wizard, i don't going to lie a ninja w/o knowledge and a wizard with invisible cape, would not like to be the ninja, but after a long battle pein decide to bring the dead ninjas back, hey now those ninjas have knowledge of what it kill them, and it doesn't have to be as complex as that, a ninja sees that something invisible is killing ninjas he could use a barrier to detect movement, pein could use hidden rain tiger, etc. etc.


oh in my quest for those links i found that 2 fodders anbu used a technique that could destroy a whole city block link


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 20, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> OK. let me put it like this, i make a robot made of a alloy so strong that it will take half a gram of antimatter(dementors) to destroy him, i can safely say that no one in this universe can destroy him, because no one has a gram of antimatter(magic and wizards) no if someones creates a weapon that have the energy of a gram of antimatter(jutsus) it would destroy him
> that the dementors can't be destroy harry verse wise i accept that, that they can't be destroy by series with more destructive power no because that's is a not limit fallacy



Except JK said nothing in her world could kill them, meaning modern tech in the muggle world as well. 

Also, the term is "no limits fallacy." 



> and how is that suppose to work on pein, a dementor attack pein he look he just stand there ST or CT, seriously pain could arguably solo this verse



It would work because Nagato's body will also be in the fight, because it is the entire Narutoverse. So the real one would be affected too.

So no, Pain can not solo.




> yeah but the same can be apply in naruto lets say the succeed in kill the wizard, i don't going to lie a ninja w/o knowledge and a wizard with invisible cape, would not like to be the ninja, but after a long battle pein decide to bring the dead ninjas back, hey now those ninjas have knowledge of what it kill them, and it doesn't have to be as complex as that, a ninja sees that something invisible is killing ninjas he could use a barrier to detect movement, pein could use hidden rain tiger, etc. etc.



No, the same logic can not be applied. Pain can bring a village worth of ninjas back, and he is limited in how many times he can do this. If he continues it in combination with fighting, he will kill himself, while the wizards can simple keep using the Resurrection Stone without that consequence. Furthermore, the ninja do not have time travel, and no they would not know what it was that suddenly killed them.

And after all this, you are still ignoring the fact that the Dementors mere presence would cause the majority of Naruto characters to black out almost instantly.




> oh in my quest for those links i found that 2 fodders anbu used a technique that could destroy a whole city block link



Okay, and? You're still using the logic that destructive force is all that's needed when there is a lot more to consider in a battle, which is why you have been wrong thus far.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2010)

Pein is notoriously weaksauce and extreeemly vunerable to curciactus.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 20, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Fiend Fire. Eats everything up for lulz.



god dammit. beat me to it.


----------

